

Ask HN: do you have a low-stress job?  What kind of job is it? - idm

I need a reliable source of income, but I also want to preserve my energy in order to spend evenings completing works-in-progress.  HN, please lend me the wisdom you have earned: what jobs have worked for you?
======
bombs
Have you thought about getting a steady evening job instead?

I've found working as a gas attendant in the suburbs during the evenings to be
low stress and often giving me time to read.

